# IG heavy weapon squad types. Pros/cons?



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I've mixed these around a lot. Had a debate the other day with other IGers and everyone seems to have a different preference. Also everyone had valid points so it really does come down to personal preference. 

I'll list them in order of points cost.

Mortar: Mainly anti-infantry. Pinning is a bonus. But that's about it. Luckily it is the cheapest of the five. 

Heavy Bolter: Again, mostly anti-infantry. Not the best strength but then, you do get 3 shots. Unluckily it has the shortest range on this list. 

Autocannon: A popular favorite. Anti-infantry with limited light armor capability. Same point cost as the heavy bolter. One less shot, but with higher strength and longer range than the bolter. 

Missiler Launcher: Easily the most versatile on this list period! My personal favorite. Single flaw, just one shot, but you get to choose between anti-infantry blast or taking down enemy armor. Worth every penny if don't know what army you'll be facing. 

Lascannon: The most expensive and the strongest on the list. Can take down enemy armor and infantry. The only problem is that it only takes one target at a time. 

Mainly a basic analysis for the noobs. Although I welcome the opinions of heavily experienced players. What do you choose and why? I'll take my missiles.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

The mortar isn't the cheapest, it's free.

Anyway, my load outs differ from game to game. If I'm facing tau, I'll usually go for one lascanon and two autocannon against my av14 galore space marine enemy. I take lascannons.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Nave Senrag said:


> The mortar isn't the cheapest, it's free.
> 
> Anyway, my load outs differ from game to game. If I'm facing tau, I'll usually go for one lascanon and two autocannon against my av14 galore space marine enemy. I take lascannons.



Brother, it don't get any cheaper than free... (Not to mention it isn't free for all units.) 

As far as choosing in advance? Well that's great that you always know what army you'll be facing. Obviously a horde army would dictate a heavy bolter where as a heavy armor army would call for the lascannon. Not all of us know what army we'll be facing though.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Missiler Launcher is by far the most versatile though you need some Lascannons to back this unit up. Probably, 2 units, Las unit will go after those AV 13-14, while ML goes for anything below it. ML still can handle swarm well while the Las goes for those big units with some nice armor. You can still just run one unit of ML which is still quite versatile but when you see those dual Land Raiders you are going to wish you had that S9. This is all under the assumption that you are not running a few squads with meltas and some tanks packed out with Las and/or melta.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I've only ever really use heavy bolters, missle launchers, lascannon.

My reasoning:

Auto Cannon- is a anti infantry type gun, reason why I say this is because if I wanted Anti tank.. I'd get anti tank. Not something that may glance it. Anti-tank for me will always be strength 8-9. But hey, thats just me. I respect your opinion if you think otherwise. If this is an anti-infantry weapon I may as well go heavy bolter as you are better off doing more damage.

Mortar- very, unreliable.

Because Imperial Guard are so cheap, you can use those points to get lascannons and rocket launchers.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Auto-cannon are not so much anti-tank as they are Anti-Transport.

And in this Age of Transports, it's really handy. 

Missile launchers are fine but BS 3 hurts. I'd use one in a stationary CCS with a MoO, though.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

First i'll point to a very good tactica on this here website done by bishop5 http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63327

Now persoanly here is what i think they should be used for'

Mortar - Only useful in Command Squads (Commpany or Platton) as they allow indirect fire letting you give orders in safty.
Heavy Bolter - Pointless unless you expect a foot Guard army or some orther foot baced horde
Autocannon - The best as it can deal with anything
Missile Launcher - Poor BS means it won't hit home often
Lascannon - Only useful if you expect lots of armour AND have a Commpany command to order them to bring it down.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I always take Mortars or Heavy Bolters - they don't need to benefit from an order to enhance their effectiveness that much, so Autocannons and Lascannons are the firm staples of Infantry Squads. Missile Launchers occasionally are fielded, but on a ration of 1:1 Mortar:Lascannon/Autocannons in the army is a nice way to go.

If they're popping a Transport, then despite the Lasguns doing nothing, they're earning their points cost, and gives it ablative wounds, not to mention, cheaper IIRC.

They're not too unreliable, and 6-9 Mortars can do horrendous damage to boyz and Light Aspect Warriors once the Wave Serpent is gone.

Then again, playing Elysians, i only ever get mortars, missiles and HB's - and due to my preference for an all mounted list, Deep Striking MM Sentinels/Vendetta's do Anti-Armour, and Vultures with TL punisher (oh my sexy days, you've never seen the devastation) cannons do Anti-Infantry.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Autocannons or bust! 

Every weapon has its uses but most roles can be performed by vehicle-mounted weapons often for about the same points cost. See; 3x Mortar squad < Griffon, 3x Lascannon squad < Vendetta, 3x Autocannon squad < Hydra, etc... You get the added protection and speed of a vehicle rather than 3x T3 W2 5+ large bases...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Bishop, I read your article. Sounds like you know the subject matter. Excellent work and all encompassing. I tried mainly stick to HWS here. You also commonly mention that a BS 3 is an issue. Considering that most of the guard fires with a BS 3 I fail to see the big picture you've painted there. 

As far as autocannons go, I realize that they are far and away the most popular choice. The only problem I have with autocannons is that they come across as a Jack of all trades but master of none. The bolter does a better job at infantry and the lascannon does a better job at armor. It just seems that missiles have that unrivaled versatility. 

Once again I'm also going with the idea that you have no idea who you're facing. Obviously anyone can tailor their army towards a specific foe. Great discussion so far though. I always like to hear other intelligent ideas.

P.S. Maiden is the best band ever. EVER!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Autocannons or bust!
> 
> Every weapon has its uses but most roles can be performed by vehicle-mounted weapons often for about the same points cost. See; 3x Mortar squad < Griffon, 3x Lascannon squad < Vendetta, 3x Autocannon squad < Hydra, etc... You get the added protection and speed of a vehicle rather than 3x T3 W2 5+ large bases...



That my friend is an excellent point... if only I had those extra vehicles to field.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

In that case, then build your list first, i.e. put everything in that you do have like Infantry squads, etc, then add the heavy weapons teams to fill any gaps in your list; autocannons for anti-transport/light vehicles, lascannons for anti-tank/heavy vehicles then either heavy bolters/missile launchers and mortars for anti-infantry.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bishop5 said:


> Every weapon has its uses but most roles can be performed by vehicle-mounted weapons often for about the same points cost. See; 3x Mortar squad < Griffon, 3x Lascannon squad < Vendetta, 3x Autocannon squad < Hydra, etc... You get the added protection and speed of a vehicle rather than 3x T3 W2 5+ large bases...


Only problem being is that most of those options are Heavy Support, which are usually filled with Leman Russes and/or Manticores (although Hydras make an appearance occasionally).

But still, there are better things to spend points on rather than HWS's.
A HWT is worth it if you are taking an Infantry squad anyway, but the points spent on a HWS would be better spent on other units.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very true; heavy weapon squads work best when used as the fire support for an all-infantry list.

A team of three autocannons is still viable in most games and will help destroy transports before they unload CC troops into your lines.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Seeing as how the Autocannon circumvents to some extent the BS3 of the Guardsmen with its two shots, the missle launcher can hardly keep up with it even in terms of versatility. Sure it is _capable_ of hurting light armoured/high toughness targets and massed infantry, but 1, the first only hits on a 4+ 2, any player worth their money will spread out his troops to minimalise template hits, in which case your small template will be hitting 2-3 models at most, at which point it translates into 2-3 bolter shots. And you're playing with the IG that has Lemans and Manticores and Medusas, the scariest of all template-throwing beasts out there. But then theres the Autocannon that can pop non-LR/BW transports without too much trouble, and as it had been said before, in a game where every army that can will take transports it is vital to have a few of these at the very least. So my money is on the AC.

Not to mention that as a CSM player I've had FAR more trouble with Autocannons than with Missle Launchers EVER. Well, excluding the space vikings but thats only because its BS4 and theres 12 of them. It feels bad when 3 of 4 transports and 2 of 3 Vindicators are popped at turn 1.  But then getting butchered by IG some 10" away from their line is even worse.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Con:
They aren't vets with triple melta inside a chimera.
Pro:
I will not strangle you for taking x6 of them.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, Allow me to correct you a bit. The Mortar is Anti-light infantry. My CSM have been hit be several Mortar shells. And never have i lost a singe unit.
But it's good against eldar and the like... And It's Free, and the barrage ability and the no line of sight is nice too! Very nice actually.

BUT!
Autocannon is a good choice, the range, the power 

Lascannon is costly, and the IG BS will make you go Herp Derp all the time, and when finally everything works out, You'll see it get torn down by a cover save


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mortars aren't free... you have to pay a small amount of points to turn two guardsmen into a heavy weapon team that comes with a Mortar...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Mortars aren't free... you have to pay a small amount of points to turn two guardsmen into a heavy weapon team that comes with a Mortar...


That's what I've been trying say.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The lascannon teams when combined with the bring it down order are highly effective. The bs issue is taken care of. Today I ran two missile launcher squads one lascannon squad and an autocannon squad against csm's. The real performers were the autocannons and the lascannons. ML's need orders if they are going after armor. As I gave the lascannons priority they were usually firing under orders and as a result performed most impressively. The autocannons performed quite well without order support.


----------

